# précautions à prendre avant changement d'icones?



## xklibur (13 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai bien aimé ce sous forum consacré à la customisation. J'ai trouvé beaucoup d'infos intéressantes. 
Cependant ma question est la suivante et concerne les icones : faut il prendre des précautions avant de changer les icones? Faut il sauvegarder les icones originales? Si oui comment? (j'utilise Asticones)
Voilà, Merci encore


----------



## FloMac (13 Septembre 2006)

xklibur a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> 
> J'ai bien aim&#233; ce sous forum consacr&#233; &#224; la customisation. J'ai trouv&#233; beaucoup d'infos int&#233;ressantes.
> Cependant ma question est la suivante et concerne les icones : faut il prendre des pr&#233;cautions avant de changer les icones? Faut il sauvegarder les icones originales? Si oui comment? (j'utilise Asticones)
> Voil&#224;, Merci encore



bonjour
normalement les icones originaux (je dis bien originaux) re-apparaissent , avec la fonction couper dans lire infos finder

a moins de passer par une application style file buddy, ou autre qui change veritablement la famille d'icones d'un fichier ou dossier


----------



## xklibur (14 Septembre 2006)

Admettons que j'utilise le changement manuel (un simple copier coller) et prenons l'exemple du HD Macintosh (l'icone du disque dur). Je fais ma manip, mais comment je fais pour retrouver l'icone originale? (je suis d'humeur changeante et ça a une influence sur mes choix, disons plutôt que je suis du genre indécis)


----------



## FloMac (14 Septembre 2006)

xklibur a dit:


> Admettons que j'utilise le changement manuel (un simple copier coller) et prenons l'exemple du HD Macintosh (l'icone du disque dur). Je fais ma manip, mais comment je fais pour retrouver l'icone originale? (je suis d'humeur changeante et ça a une influence sur mes choix, disons plutôt que je suis du genre indécis)




couper !

c'est indiqué dans ma réponse


----------



## xklibur (14 Septembre 2006)

ok ça marche merci


----------



## xklibur (14 Septembre 2006)

une toute petite dernière question. J'ai téléchargé des icones et elles ne s'affichent pas. Pour être plus clair, elles s'ouvrent avec l'aperçu. Ce qui veut dire que quand je fais pomme i, j'ai l'icone de l'aperçu et non pas celle de l'image de l'icone que j'ai téléchargé. Comment je fais pour que les icones s'affichent directement?


----------



## FloMac (14 Septembre 2006)

xklibur a dit:


> une toute petite derni&#232;re question. J'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; des icones et elles ne s'affichent pas. Pour &#234;tre plus clair, elles s'ouvrent avec l'aper&#231;u. Ce qui veut dire que quand je fais pomme i, j'ai l'icone de l'aper&#231;u et non pas celle de l'image de l'icone que j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;. Comment je fais pour que les icones s'affichent directement?



quel est le format png je suppose n'y a t'il pas un format .icns avec le fichier
 asticones devrait pouvoir l'ouvrir sinon il faut une application comme iconographer (shareware) pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer l'icones ou n'importe qu'elle application qui capable d'afficher l'icone  .icns a partir du pong


----------



## xklibur (14 Septembre 2006)

FloMac a dit:


> quel est le format png je suppose n'y a t'il pas un format .icns avec le fichier
> asticones devrait pouvoir l'ouvrir sinon il faut une application comme iconographer (shareware) pour récupérer l'icones ou n'importe qu'elle application qui capable d'afficher l'icone  .icns a partir du pong



Les icones s'affichent avec asticones. Cependant je suis passé en manuel car asticones ne veut pas me changer l'icone "macintosh HD" (impossible de glisser cette dernière dans asticones).
Donc quand je suis parti chercher dans mes dossiers mon icone fraichement télécharger je l'ai trouvé avec l'icone de l'apperçu.

PS: J'ai télécharger d'autres icones et celles ci s'affichent directement dans mes dossiers.bizarre. ah oui le format est .icns


----------



## xklibur (14 Septembre 2006)

C'est bon j'ai pu régler le problème.
Asticones n'a pas voulu me changer l'icone "macintosh HD", donc avec le même logiciel j'ai exporté l'image en .icns mais tout d'abord, il faut cocher dans les préférences "appliquer l'icône sur les fichiers d'exportation au format image". J'ai donc exporté l'icone, et j'ai l'ai retrouvé sur mon bureau. Il n'y a plus qu'à faire un changement manuel.
Voici donc une méthode pour changer les icones recalictrantes.


----------

